# What is a good rear-view camera?



## crabby12 (Oct 16, 2018)

What is a good rear-view camera?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

There is a great article on dash cams on the home page here. It helped me decide what to get.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Vantrue N2 Pro


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

I posted a lengthy thread why Vantru isnt a great investment check out the thread below

https://uberpeople.net/threads/3-im...-a-dash-cam-dual-camera-with-wifi-gps.301509/


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Your post is like a Blackvue commercial, it doesn’t say anything about the vantrue, I still think the vantrue N2 Pro is a great camera. I have an SD card reader that has a lightning connector and I can see all the videos on my phone, no computer needed.


----------



## MOniii (Dec 29, 2018)

display everything behinds car when driving


----------



## uber_schumacher (Jan 20, 2019)

what specs are you looking for?


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I think people are confusing rear view and inside the cab

I am looking for rear view too, already have inside the car


----------

